# Michael Palmer book



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Michael could you just write a book with all your knowledge? We all know about the videos and your awesome presentations, but it's nice to have a paper copy to take out the the bee yard hahahaha... thanks in advance  or maybe just a small pamphlet on Queen rearing? All other setups can be learned from video, but queen rearing is so specific and detail orientated.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

+1 Its a small ask...


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

ethanhogan said:


> Michael could you just write a book with all your knowledge?


Yeah, you know, in your spare time! :lookout:


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263303-Michael-Palmer-Book

He says in 2012 "Not finished yet. Hopefully it will be ready by August EAS in Burlington". 



Haha.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I just searched Amazon for 'Michael Palmer' and it ends up he was a prolific writer in the suspense genre, unfortunately he died unexpectedly in 2013...

Hmm? What's that? Different Michae......

Nevermind.

inch:


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I LOVE his videos from National Honey Show and other recordings. His video on catching queens and marking them enabled me catch and mark queens in no time. Hats off to him for sharing his knowledge and taking time to answer questions on here.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

DaisyNJ said:


> I LOVE his videos from National Honey Show and other recordings. His video on catching queens and marking them enabled me catch and mark queens in no time. Hats off to him for sharing his knowledge and taking time to answer questions on here.


Yes - those videos are great and I learned a lot by watching them.


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

As Michael has stated before everything that is in his books are on his web site for free. Go check his web site out.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

dr4ngas said:


> As Michael has stated before everything that is in his books are on his web site for free. Go check his web site out.


That would be Michael Bush with the website.

Michael Palmer has videos of his presentations he's done in many places in the world. Many of them may be found by searching for them on YouTube. I can not imagine the time he spends as a Beekeeper and presentation speaker that he also has time to write a book now. I know he has talked about doing so in the past and it would be nice to have, but the videos are so good that the time it takes to write a book too? I'm not holding my breath on that, and am so glad he has taken the time needed to share the videos he has on YouTube.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

I agree ray the videos literally have it ALL!!!


----------

